# sym_xml erstellen in e!Cockpit



## LenJo (10 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade mit e!Cockpit und ETS5 meinen kleinen Testaufbau in Betrieb zu nehmen und scheitere im Moment leider daran, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die sym_xml Datei in e!Cockpit generieren kann. Diese brauche ich ja, um wiederum die KNX Komponenten mit der Wago zusammenspielen lassen zu können.

Entschuldigt bitte die Anfängerfrage, aber ich hab alles mögliche schon durchforstet und komme einfach nicht weiter :-|

Lg Joe


----------



## deepblue (11 April 2017)

Ich denke, wenn du über Rechtsklick auf die Steuerung eine Symbolkonfiguration anlegst und das Projekt dann auf die Steuerung überträgst, wird die XML-Datei am Speicherort deines Projekts mit abgelegt. 

Selbst ausprobiert habe ich es aber bislang in e!C noch nicht. Hoffentlich Gutes gelingen!


----------



## Elektricks (6 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

bin auch gerade dabei mich hier einzuarbeiten...:sb7:. Habe das soeben mit der Symbolkonfiguration versucht. Ich kann den Baustein aber nichtmal auswählen... was mache ich hier falsch? 
Gibt es eine Dokumentation hierzu? alles was ich finde basiert auf der Codesys 2.3...
Vielen Dank.


----------



## jboeck (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
schon weiter gekommen bei dem Thema? 
Mir fehlt hier irgendwie die gute Dokumentation wie bei Codesys 2 :sad::sad::sad:

Gruß, Jan


----------



## Elektricks (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich hatte Kontakt mit dem Wago Support. Alles kein problem ;-)
1. Programm Baustein erstellen. 
    Darin logischerweise den FbKNX_Master aufrufen.
    Und die Datapoint Bausteine. Jeder Baustein wird in der ETS als DTP abgebildet, mit dem bidirektional kommuniziert werden kann.
    ACHTUNG:  Die Instanz der Datapoint Bausteine müssen mit der Syntax benannt M1_001_*xyzrigendwas* benannt werden.

2. Symbolkonfiguration erstellen
    Hier hatte ich anfangs meine probleme, da der Baustein trotz aller Versuche nicht in der Symbolkonfig angezeigt wurde und ich somit auch nichts auswählen konnte... :sb2:
    Wenn der Baustein angezeigt wird, einfach die Bausteine markieren die in der ETS importiert werden sollen. 

Bei einem Download auf die Steuerung wird die *.XML Datei im projektverzeichnis erzeugt und kann in der ETS importiert werden.


----------



## Elektricks (15 Mai 2017)




----------



## Elektricks (15 Mai 2017)

Hoffe ich konnte helfen ;-)
Das hat mich ein ganzes Wochenende gekostet...
Und JA: Die Dokumentation bei Wago war auch schonmal besser...


----------



## jboeck (16 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Beschreibung. 
Ich kann nur die XML nicht ins ETS importieren???  Meldung: keine passenden Netzwerkvariablen... 
Die XML von Codesys 2.3 schaut auch ganz anders aus wie diese, wenn ich sie mit dem Editor öffne.
Muß ich da bei den Einstellungen für Symbolkonfiguration noch was beachten?


----------



## Elektricks (16 Mai 2017)

Hi,

einstellen musst Du da überhaupt nichts weiter. Hast Du die DPT Bausteine wie beschreiben benannt? "M1_001" Das ist nötig, da die ETS sonst keine Datenpunkte findet...


----------



## jboeck (16 Mai 2017)

Hat sich gerade erledigt. Ich hab den FbKNX_Master noch zum Export markieren müssen.


----------



## thomsen112 (18 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

zu nächst vielen Dank an Elektricks für seine bisher geleistet Hilfe. 
Ich habe den Aufbau genau so nachgestellt aber der Import in ETS gelingt mir einfach nicht. Gleiche Meldung wie oben: keine passenden Netzwerkvariablen...
Den fbknxmaster_0 habe ich im Export ausgewählt.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee oder könntet ihr mir eine funktionierend SYM_XML anhängen? So könnte ich die Dateien vergleichen. 

Vielen Dank.
Gruß Tobias


----------



## jboeck (19 Mai 2017)

Hallo Tobias,

ich habe jetzt gerade nochmal in das Beispiel-Projekt vom Wago PFC100 Starterkit die KNX-Klemme eingebunden.
Diesmal hat der Import in die ETS ohne Probleme funktioniert obwohl ich im Symbolkonfigurator nur die Variable vom Typ FbDPT_Switch markiert habe, also nicht den Master???? 




Gruß, Jan


----------



## thomsen112 (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Selbst mit deinem File hat es nicht funktioniert. 
Habe dann aus der Not heraus das ETS-Plugin neu installiert. Jetzt läuft es einwandfrei.
Ich exportiere den Master nicht, nur die Variablen vom Typ FbDPT_Switch. Ohne Probleme.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Ghost1492 (19 Januar 2018)

Moinmoin,

wenn wer 2 KNX-Klemmen hat, muss die 2. mit M2_001_xxxxxxxx bezeichnet werden.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Lex (8 Februar 2018)

Als zusätzliche Hilfestellung.... es existiert seit kurzer Zeit ein Anwendungshinweis für e!COCKPIT:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/15515


----------



## GLT (11 März 2018)

Danke!

Die Wagosite war mal wesentlich besser - hat jetzt was von lost-in-space und verschwendet Bildschirmplatz.


----------

